

Reston's Ebola Hot Zone ─ 20 Years Later (2010) - shoeless
http://ispub.com/IJPRM/2/1/12768

======
dnautics
I went to school at a small startup private elementary school (~6 kids in my
grade) that was located ~500 meters from the Monkey House, but it left the
site in 1989, just prior to the Reston Ebola situation (Great timing!). FWIW,
the startup wound up being wildly successful
([http://www.nysmith.com/](http://www.nysmith.com/)). Also, this school taught
coding (LOGO, then BASIC) as soon as you learned to type; wrote my first
computer program at age 6.

